# Score!



## Rick (Mar 22, 2007)

Was at petsmart today and saw this on the clearance table. Its an ESeries "lizard lounge" tank. http://www.oceanicsystems.com/#loaded

Normal price was $150, I got it for $9.00!


----------



## Peekaboo (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't need one of these, but if I saw it, I would have picked it up anyways.


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2007)

I didn't need it but for that price I couldn't pass on it. It'll come to use someday.


----------



## Peekaboo (Mar 22, 2007)

My thoughts exactly. For only 9 bucks, I'll find something to do with it.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 22, 2007)

That's awesome. It costs $10, on a good day, for a little 10 gallon aquarium at the petsmart near me.


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2007)

> That's awesome. It costs $10, on a good day, for a little 10 gallon aquarium at the petsmart near me.


Normal price was $150.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow that's a great deal! How many gallon tank is that Rick?


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 28, 2007)

Okay, I know I'm late to this thread but...

You got that for $9.00?!?!?!? I wish I saw this thread earlier when I was back home because I would have tried to get one (or two or three) too.


----------

